# GTI MK2 8V 1.8 - Oil pressure light/warning buzzer turns on after 5 miles of driving. Help?



## onetwo (Aug 31, 2011)

My just replaced my oil pressure sender (the one connected above the oil filter; higher bar). I know that it's supposed to switch on if the pressure goes below the limit at above 2000 rpms. But the weird thing is it's totally fine during the first couple of miles. I guess it switches on when engine has really warmed up (?). New to the GTi so I'm really just starting to learn. 

The oil pressure sender I have on rates at 2.0 Bar (white). I know that specs state that it should be 1.8 bar but I did read from another thread that it could either be a 1.6, 1.8, or 2.0. Although oil level is fine, just bought the car and not sure about what grade oil the previous owner put in. Would using a slightly thicker consistency solve the problem? 

Any help would be much appreciated. The warning buzz is really getting to be annoying.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Depending on ambient air temp you should be using one of these oils, for my scenario: 
Winter 10w40 
Summer 20w50 

Mobil came out with a 15w50 that has suited me well for my current 8v gti and my previous 16vt gli year round 
Also use a genuine oil filter from Bosch/Meyle/Mann/Mahle/Wix, I get mine from www.germanautoparts.com or http://thedubnutz.com/ 
Frams suck


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

As the engine heats up the oil thins out. Use the oil weight(s) mentioned above and see if that helps. I almost never used to go below 10W40 oil (unless the weather went below zero for an extended period during the winter). And I'd use something like 20W50 in the summer. I live in Northern WI. 

Also why not use the proper sensor for your car? They are inexpensive. 

The buzzer itself is in the cluster mounted on an L shaped printed circuit board which is replaceable. I've replaced a few over the years -- used circuit boards work fine. 

However, proper oil weight and a German filter ( BTW -- I used Fram filters for years without problems.) usually fixes the buzz. If not, look for bad wiring before considering the cluster board. FR


----------



## onetwo (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! New to the GTi, got a Bentley manual but hearing things straight from people's experiences still seems to be more helpful and straight to the point. Appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

Your Bentley Manual has an oil viscosity chart that graphically shows the recommended oil grades in the maintenance section of the manual. It also has a nice write up on replacing the dynamic oil pressure control unit in the electrical section. It is a good manual but there is no substitute for experience. Even bad experience helps. FR


----------



## StealthVR6GTI (May 1, 2002)

*Had the same problem in my rabbit*

hey there - the guys above have the answer - I had the same issue in my rabbit which I had mistakenly put in 10/30. Going up to 10/40 sorted it out immediately.


----------



## onetwo (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks. Actually just had the oil change but there was a micommunication at the Speedee and they placed 10/30 again. So car's still buzzin and I'm contemplating on whether to get another oil change to get it right or get a set of earplugs til I get another 3000 miles :facepalm:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

go make them right a wrong


----------

